# voyant vert qui clignote : batterie morte ?



## Sebastor (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai lu le sujet généraliste sur les batteries, et je voudrais une précision. Mon ibook G3 600 dual USB a trois ans, et je n'ai plus d'autonomie (à peine 10 minutes). Quand j'appuie sur le bouton au dos de la batterie, le premier voyant vert clignote, les autres restent éteints, et ce même quand la batterie est rechargée à fond. Est-ce à dire que ma batterie est morte ? mon ibook n'est pas ma machine de travail, donc je ne m'en sers qu'occasionnellement, et le plus souvent sur secteur.
Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## me (21 Octobre 2004)

Salut,

Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil ici.


----------

